# Sense 4.0 ROM for Galaxy Nexus?



## SUB-dawg (Jul 14, 2011)

With the announcement of the HTC One phones today, one of the most amazing things IMO was Sense 4.0 on ICS. I want this on my Nexus! I'm sure it's possible, but could a dev evaluate how long it would take to get a fully running build?


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

probably would take until your 2 year contract is up and you're ready for a new phone...


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

If I recall correctly, Sense has never been fully ported to any non-HTC phone. Many have tried and gotten booting ports, but nowhere near functional.


----------



## cvo515 (Sep 21, 2011)

Check development section. Looks like someone is doing tw4 and sense 4. Beauty of an unlocked phone with thousands of talented devs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

SUB-dawg said:


> With the announcement of the HTC One phones today, one of the most amazing things IMO was Sense 4.0 on ICS. I want this on my Nexus! I'm sure it's possible, but could a dev evaluate how long it would take to get a fully running build?


Its next to impossible. HTC uses different chipsets than Samsung does. The only non-HTC device that had a semi-working Sense port was the original Droid. I say semi-working because it wasn't usable but you could boot it.

Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Isn't it very illegal as well? Someone could get in a heap of trouble for doing it I believe.


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Isn't it very illegal as well? Someone could get in a heap of trouble for doing it I believe.


Ya I don't think sense is open source like Android
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

SUB-dawg said:


> With the announcement of the HTC One phones today, one of the most amazing things IMO was Sense 4.0 on ICS. I want this on my Nexus! I'm sure it's possible, but could a dev evaluate how long it would take to get a fully running build?


Get a HTC phone man
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

rexdog1888 said:


> Ya I don't think sense is open source like Android
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


So on that note.... Never going to happen lol.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Getting the Sense experience is pretty easy.

Find a gaudy theme in the Theme section.
Grab Go Launcher and get one of the sense-like themes for it
Add lots of colorful widgets all over the place, so it looks like a cartoon studio ink shipment exploded on your phone
Set your governor to Conservative and your maximum speed to 700Mhz.
Viola! Sense, on the Nexus!


----------



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

AshG said:


> Getting the Sense experience is pretty easy.
> 
> Find a gaudy theme in the Theme section.
> Grab Go Launcher and get one of the sense-like themes for it
> ...


I LOL'd... Having used the T-Bolt with and without Sense, I can attest to the accuracy of this post. Liquid AOSP was the only thing that made it bearable.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wanderer82680 (Aug 17, 2011)

AshG said:


> Getting the Sense experience is pretty easy.
> Find a gaudy theme in the Theme section.
> Grab Go Launcher and get one of the sense-like themes for it
> Add lots of colorful widgets all over the place, so it looks like a cartoon studio ink shipment exploded on your phone
> ...


This = awesome


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Doubtful, sense isn't on any TI based processors and for the most part relies on snapdragons (I think the new tegra 3 devices are the first ones that don't have snapdragons in them) which makes it about impossible for any dev to port it over.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

AshG said:


> Getting the Sense experience is pretty easy.
> 
> Find a gaudy theme in the Theme section.
> Grab Go Launcher and get one of the sense-like themes for it
> ...


I LOL'd... its true Sense is beautiful IMO but it is laggy. They have made alot of really nice improvements in 4.0 like alot more customization and I think it relies more heavily on stock ICS parts, so it may be decent. But in the end my Thunderbolt was on Sense 3.0 only to play with new features... then back to CM7 it went.

Sent from my CM9 TouchPad


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Isn't it very illegal as well? Someone could get in a heap of trouble for doing it I believe.


Maybe if you're a company with the intentions of selling it. If you're an individual doing it for no profit, it would most likely fall under fair use and HTC isn't going to take the time to care or want the bad PR for bullying a small developer on the forums. It's no worse than all the "iphone" themes and the like out there on the Android market, unofficial launcher clones that mimic windows phone 7 or the unofficial ports of MIUI.


----------

